# Cinnimon x Blue brindle (argente)



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have line bred my nice agouti Cinnimon to her son, a satin RE blue brindle (Whew, a mouthful!!!)He's unnamed because he'll eventually go to someone else-he's on hold.
Today she had 13 babies! I'll update with pictures when they color up and I make a few selections!

If anyone in the area is interested in any of these babies speak up as soon as a post pictures. It should be three or so days!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Forgot to mention! I have three BE and *TEN* RE. I am expecting the colors to be tiger brindle, argente brindle, undermarked brindle (RY?) black, RE black. There could potentially be some shockers as I've never backbred this line before. We'll see. It could just be a bunch of RE black!!

My goal for this litter is a nice buck. (I know she can do it!!! :lol: ) In Cinn's last litter all the does turned out nicely but the bucks had a little to be desired.


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting pictures!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, please! Pics!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey you guys! They are pretty boring looking right now! I guess I can see a couple of brindles...but nothing terribly interesting. I'm down to 8, and I'll look into taking pics tomm or thursday!

I also got to the point where I decided Cinni was a WAY overmarked brindle. Crazy, isn't it? there's literally no phenotypical differences between her and an agouti butt.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait for pics


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Here we are! We finally have some recognizable features and colors on these here little ones!
I have-
Large Brindle Buck (mine!!)
Overmarked brindle Buck (Wildrose)
Overmarked brindle doe (shiremousery)
2 PE females, potentially and hopefully Argente brindle, and NOT dove/lilac. The lilacs from this line all have banded hairs and that is a major fault I'd like not to perpetuate.

All the kiddos! Sorry for my dirty green bowl, it had some bedding stuck on it.  









Fatty brindle and bub that MIGHT be Argente. The brindle's skin is SO tight, expecially across the belly, lol! :lol:


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

They are BEAUTIFUL! :love1


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I am in Wichita, KS!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

Aw very healthy looking and adorable


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good looking chubsters!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

:shock: That is one fat baby! Wow! Can he move? What a little oinker! (That's meant to be a compliment!)


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

he look stiff, doesn't he? He's so huge! Today his skin is a bit looser but he's got some potbelly!!!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

New Baby pictures! My favorite stage!!!!
The two PE's turned into a suprise PEW and an absolutely CREAMY argente....interesting shade of it so far, with a nicely shaped skull!!!
I love these babies!!!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

My favourite stage too... :love1

They are so chubby... its adorable! I love the "creamy" argente lol


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

How old are they in the most recent pics?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are one week.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The rich orange color on those on those brindles are very, very nice.

I have a new litter off of the brindle from the Mousery on Wheels. Should be pretty weird seeing what comes from brindle crossed with splashed siamese....


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you so much mousestress! I have been getting awfully nice brindles from my Brindle Side Project, ones that make me want to continue. I'd be interested in seeing splashed brindle babies, lol. You may just end up with brindles though on the F1. I don't know a whole lot about splashed tho!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

They are looking fantastic!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you!!! I think your doe is the one in the middle of the bottom pic....


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok, it's official. These may be some of my favorite babies of all time. They are like fat, squishy, little rolls of joy! They make me so happy...!!!

Noms is here?!








Taking sides...
























My Boy....
















Shiremousery's girl...









Please excuse the dirty wire mesh, apparently someone poo'ed and walked in it.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

How can any creature be any more adorable than these! I want to scoop them up and *coochiecoochie* *kiss* them.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha! I get to pick them all up, pile them in my hand, and just start kissing, lol!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Absolutely love them. :love1


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

So cute!  How old are they in those pics?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Feral, they are about two weeks I believe?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I wanted to update you guys with pictures of my two keepers!!!!
Here is the male, Tinyhart's Sweet Pete
















Here is the PE brindle, Tinyhart's Creamsicle


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Cute pics. I love how you changed the based for each in the pictures.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

So are they about 5 weeks old in the most recent pics? I'm sorry to keep asking, but when I compare you're 2 week olds to my 7 week olds, there isn't much difference in size... :?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

NP feral, they are about seven weeks old. My mice get a final growth spurt around three months. Ha...I was thinking these guys looked a bit small. If you are working with a new line it can sometimes take a few gens to build up the size of the mice.


----------

